# Omni Music is releasing Star Trek The Motion Picture full score!!!



## dcoscina (Jan 14, 2021)

Announced on their FB page


----------



## chrissiddall (Jan 15, 2021)

Love the cover art on this one. Going to be a biiiig book too. Had the pleasure of doing some of the note entry on this one. Such a good score!


----------



## WillMah Gold (Jan 15, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Announced on their FB page


HOLY SH...!!! That is marvelous! I just hope that it will be available for Europeans too!


----------



## I like music (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow ... does anyone know what it is likely to cost? For example, would it be comparable to the HTTYD 3 one, or is it on a very case by case basis?

And what if we're in the UK?


----------



## mallux (Jan 15, 2021)

They should really find a UK distributor... $75-$85 is a heck of an outlay for what is, at the end of the day, a book. No way I’m paying shipping/import/tax etc on top of that, sorry.


----------



## Beans (Jan 15, 2021)

It really is a nice cover. I'm quite happy with Basic Instinct and HTTYD from them. I'm almost definitely picking up Glory soon (I'd actually like to see someone do The Land Before Time; it's so fun).


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 15, 2021)

I always thought Williams did the theme?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 15, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I always thought Williams did the theme?


How dare you!!!!!
LOL


----------



## I like music (Jan 15, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I always thought Williams did the theme?


Oh youuuuu


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2021)

Confirmed in FSM, the book will be 473 pages of glorious Goldsmith brilliance


----------



## I like music (Jan 19, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Confirmed in FSM, the book will be 473 pages of glorious Goldsmith brilliance


FSM as in film-score-monthly? Where can I see this info please?!?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2021)

I like music said:


> FSM as in film-score-monthly? Where can I see this info please?!?


----------



## I like music (Jan 19, 2021)

dcoscina said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2021)

I know, this isn't helping... but I watched the film last night after decades of having seen it as a kid in 1979. I am told Goldsmith didn't have any hobbies. Music was his sole vocation. Well, it bloody well shows in the quality of his music.


----------



## I like music (Mar 3, 2021)

It is out! Only a handful of copies left.

Best of all, a friend bought me a fucking copy as a random gift!!!!!


----------



## South Thames (Mar 3, 2021)

I checked in on the site earlier today and there were close to 400 copies available. It's now down to 20. Pretty amazing sales within 24 hours of release.


----------

